# Giving An R10 To Goodwill



## BigFoot48 (Jul 1, 2003)

I have an old, working R10 I want to get rid of by giving it to Goodwill. Am I correct that I should remove the Access card before doing this?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, you should remove the access card any time you dispose of a DirecTV receiver. (By "dispose" I mean transfer it so you no longer have it.) The value of the R10 to Goodwill is close to zero, though.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info. It was either Goodwill or the hazardous waste service which takes old electronics. Will Goodwill just junk it too?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Don't know. Probably after a while.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm surprised Goodwill will take an R10. It's highly unlikely they'll find anyone to buy it.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

They won't know what it is initially. 

I helped my mom take a bunch of stuff to Goodwill yesterday including a lot of stuff I thought was trash. The one thing they refused was a set of 1964 encyclopedias.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

stevel said:


> They won't know what it is initially.
> 
> I helped my mom take a bunch of stuff to Goodwill yesterday including a lot of stuff I thought was trash. The one thing they refused was a set of 1964 encyclopedias.


1964 encyclopedias might actually be worth something!


----------



## bukzin (Sep 14, 2002)

Glad you are thinking about recycling/donating but some of these big outfits
are rip-offs.

Goodwill may lead the list in corp. greed.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/21/goodwill-workers-disabilities-low-wage_n_3478013.html


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

litzdog911 said:


> 1964 encyclopedias might actually be worth something!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-pc-1970-...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec68c8c38

20 pc 1970 WORLD BOOK ENCYCLOPEDIA COMPLETE SET A-Z WHITE & DARK GREEN EUC!!!
20-pc-1970-WORLD-BOOK-ENCYCLOPEDIA-COMPLETE-SET-A-Z-WHITE-DARK-GREEN-EUC
Price:
US $99.00

I think the Goodwill it a good place to take stuff, as they usually try to recycle, where most thrift stores trash most electronics that don't sell.

I think Goodwill is getting some bad press as the people that get 20 cents per hour can't really work anywhere else due their disabilities, so any kind of work it good for them. I am not associated in anyway with Goodwill.


----------



## bukzin (Sep 14, 2002)

replaytv said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-pc-1970-...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec68c8c38
> 
> 20 pc 1970 WORLD BOOK ENCYCLOPEDIA COMPLETE SET A-Z WHITE & DARK GREEN EUC!!!
> 20-pc-1970-WORLD-BOOK-ENCYCLOPEDIA-COMPLETE-SET-A-Z-WHITE-DARK-GREEN-EUC
> ...


I don't really have a dog in this fight but $700,000 per year
does work out to more than $0.22 per hour!

http://www.bizjournals.com/portland...dwill-ceo-highest-paid-in-state.html?page=all


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

bukzin said:


> I don't really have a dog in this fight but $700,000 per year
> does work out to more than $0.22 per hour!
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/portland...dwill-ceo-highest-paid-in-state.html?page=all


**Woof woof!!**

Any CEO that runs a organization that big makes the big bucks. You expect the CEO to work for free just cause his organization hires people that wouldn't get hired by anyone else because of their disabilities?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Direct-TV-D...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item2332b64ef6
Amazingly enough, people still do still buy R10 TiVos.


----------



## Chrisfromiowa (May 1, 2015)

I love the R10, I live in an area with many tree's so I can't use the HD directv TiVo. I've tried Directvs DVR and would rather go through the trouble of purchasing an R10, jumping through DTV's hoops to get it working than use that hobbled POS. I know these messages are two plus years old but I wanted to speak out for R10 users. 
PS according to DirecTV the card in the unit is needed and has more to do with the identity of the TiVo than the owner.
PPS I used to work at a group home and we'd drop off clients to work at Goodwill every day, these were severely handicapped individuals that would need a full time aid to help them do their job, but they loved going to work. Most of them hated their days off.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Chrisfromiowa said:


> I love the R10, I live in an area with many tree's so I can't use the HD directv TiVo. I've tried Directvs DVR and would rather go through the trouble of purchasing an R10, jumping through DTV's hoops to get it working than use that hobbled POS. I know these messages are two plus years old but I wanted to speak out for R10 users.
> *PS according to DirecTV the card in the unit is needed and has more to do with the identity of the TiVo than the owner.*
> PPS I used to work at a group home and we'd drop off clients to work at Goodwill every day, these were severely handicapped individuals that would need a full time aid to help them do their job, but they loved going to work. Most of them hated their days off.


The access card should never be passed to a new owner. The buyer will need a new card so there is no point. Technically, access cards are supposed to be returned to DirecTV, but they are often lax about that.


----------



## akaye (Jan 3, 2004)

Chrisfromiowa said:


> I love the R10, I live in an area with many tree's so I can't use the HD directv TiVo. I've tried Directvs DVR and would rather go through the trouble of purchasing an R10, jumping through DTV's hoops to get it working than use that hobbled POS. I know these messages are two plus years old but I wanted to speak out for R10 users.


I just replaced my beloved R10s with a new Genie system. I hope we don't have a signal issue. The new dish is on the roof instead of ground level because the installer did say the HD was more sensitive to disruption. Keeping my fingers crossed. I already had a brief outage during a lightning storm. :-(

BTW, I now have 4 R10s, good for parts if nothing else, if anyone's interested. I actually came to the forum to post them on the buy/sell section.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Can I use it on their SWiM system and will it tune the HD versions of NFL-ST?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> Can I use it on their SWiM system and will it tune the HD versions of NFL-ST?


No and no. The R10 is an SD box and not compatible with SWiM.


----------



## Chrisfromiowa (May 1, 2015)

Diana Collins said:


> The access card should never be passed to a new owner. The buyer will need a new card so there is no point. Technically, access cards are supposed to be returned to DirecTV, but they are often lax about that.


I had always heard that about the access cards as well, but setting up my new/used R10 from eBay was so much easier with the card. The third tech I spoke with, the first two passing me off as the had no idea what an R10 was, was able to get me up and watching within an hour because the card was with the unit. His explanation was that he was able to quickly determine the status of the unit and do the satellite version of ping it using the # on the card and the # on the back of the TiVo. Otherwise I would have had to wait however long it takes to get one mailed. Personally I am always fascinated by the ability of some CSR's to make up the rules as they are going and actually get things done. 
BTW a big part of the reason I would rather buy a used R10 off eBay than get a free DVR from Directv is the 2 year contract they force on you. Now if I'd have taken them up on their upgrade offer the first time the 2 years would be long over..duh.


----------



## Chrisfromiowa (May 1, 2015)

akaye said:


> I just replaced my beloved R10s with a new Genie system. I hope we don't have a signal issue. The new dish is on the roof instead of ground level because the installer did say the HD was more sensitive to disruption. Keeping my fingers crossed. I already had a brief outage during a lightning storm. :-(
> 
> BTW, I now have 4 R10s, good for parts if nothing else, if anyone's interested. I actually came to the forum to post them on the buy/sell section.


I can't reply in the buy sell section due to lack of posts. Do you still have them? I know my wife would love it if I got a stack of broken tivos....


----------

